# Thursday night boar in Danbury.



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I finally got rid of my bad luck streak out at the fish farm. After several weeks of getting winded or ripped off because of squeaking stands or tripods I finally scored. I had told myself after this weekend if I didn't stick one with my bow with it being full moon I was going to sling some lead at them. The pair of boars that have been coming have pretty much kept the small hogs away, so I need to get rid of them in order to get some hogs that aren't so wary and scared of the light. He showed up about ten minutes before dark and gave me a decent shot at about twenty yards. Doesnt have much for teeth but I figure he'll go around 240 to 260lbs.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

WTG....very nice shot...


----------



## Lonestar Light (Jul 5, 2006)

Good job


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Great job. Glad you didn't get out the fire power.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Good job. I can hear the background music now... "Another one bites the dust..."


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Awsome man!!!


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Nice pig man. I have been busted twice this week by the same boar. This gives me some inspiration to get the job done next time.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice pig,great picture.


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

good looking pig


----------



## LouietheDrifter (May 18, 2009)

Nice Hog


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

way to go Zach. That's a great hog!

Gary


----------

